# Kevin heaven...



## barry richardson (Sep 18, 2014)

Sorry, couldn't resist the title. I got this wood from a barter with Kevin back around last Christmas. It sat around a while before I roughed it out and some blue stain got started. I decided to try a turn with the pith through the side, normally a bad idea, but my experience with FBE is that it is very stable. After I roughed it out, I painted the outside with anchorseal, and inside at the pith areas. It seemed to work, there are slight cracks at the pith, but no more than when I first turned it. 13" tall and 10" wide. Lacquer finish, then buffed. The top and bottom are walnut. At first I was bummed when I saw the blue stain as I was roughing it out, but it turned out to add a nice element to the look IMO.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 9


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 18, 2014)

You never cease to amaze me Barry!! Looks great!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 18, 2014)

man you guys are awesome. im never posting anything on here again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Sep 18, 2014)

That's cool, Barry! I love the sunburst pattern you got orienting it that way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 18, 2014)

DKMD said:


> That's cool, Barry! I love the sunburst pattern you got orienting it that way.


Sunburst... I was thinking more along the lines of 75mph interstate bird crap splatter. 

Barry... gotta say, I can't decide whether I like this piece or doctor bone breakers most recent piece best. Probably the two nicest pieces I've seen posted here since joining. Exceptional piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 18, 2014)

WOW, Barry! Phenomenal! Top notch piece! I'm sure I'm going to keep coming back to look at it over and over. I think someday I'm going to find a way to get myself a genuine Barry piece to put on display...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2014)

Barry, that's a phenomenal piece. It's pieces like that, that keep me going back in the patch. Thanks for showing it off it is another of your many masterpieces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 18, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluestingray (Sep 18, 2014)

Fantastic! I see light speed velocity. Great art piece Mr BR!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 18, 2014)

Superb orientation, like everything about it. The collar choice is an excellent contrast too.


----------



## Steve Walker (Sep 18, 2014)

Barry,
That is absolutely gorgeous. 
You need to figure out what you did to get that stain, and write it down so it won't be forgotten. It adds so much to the piece. 
I've never turned a piece oriented that way, but I'm going to have to now. Of course I'm gonna have to get just the right chunk of wood first.
Oh Keeevinnnn.......we got to work some kind of deal.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 18, 2014)

Barry that is amazing!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 18, 2014)

WOW stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Sep 18, 2014)

Spectacular!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2014)

Tclem said:


> man you guys are awesome. im never posting anything on here again.



I guess that fact that we're both Tony's is coincidence, but that was exactly what I was thinking! That is absolutely stunning work! Nothing I have ever made comes close, so I am joining Tclem in never posting my work again.......TA


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 18, 2014)

I guess that fact that we're both Tony's is coincidence, but that was exactly what I was thinking! That is absolutely stunning work! Nothing I have ever made comes close, so I am joining Tclem in never posting my work again.......TA

Thanks Tony, and everyone. Just keep messing with it and you will get there, the secret is to have a really nice piece of wood to begin with, and the responsibility of the turner is to not screw it up... seriously, turn anything you can get your hands on, it's all good, as far as getting better goes. Kinda like pilots; flight hours =skill and ability. The more time you spend in front of your lathe, the better you become, don't get seduced by gadgets and the "best" turning tools, (at first anyhow) just put in the time.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 18, 2014)

Awesome ! Spectacular ! Magnificent! Gorgeous! all come to mind .........you transformed an ugly chunk of wood into a work of art !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Sep 19, 2014)

Now that's nice form! I'm a little up in the air about the walnut, but it doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would (read before looking at the pic). Interesting to know about FBE pith not being terribly bad. Do you know how it holds up in bowls?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 19, 2014)

Barry that is a fabulous looking piece of art. Job well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wes Murphy (Sep 19, 2014)

Seems as if all the adjectives had been used to describe this piece. I'll simply say WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Like Wes said, all the adjectives have been used so I'll as Wes said simply add my WOW also, you my friend are without a doubt a Master Craftsman!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 19, 2014)

Barry - Hats off man - thats another home run. I'm with Cruz on the walnut combo, but you did the walnut so well it almost looks like copper, so Its a win for me. If you have anymore FBE or a very dry piece of something similar, rough turn and hollow it and send it to me to stabilize. When you get it back final turn it then finish it. I did one piece of FBE as an experiment and I absolutely loved it. Several opinions exist but I think stabilizing stops or really minimizes FBE changing colors with exposure to sunlight. Its been in a window for around a year now and doesn't seem to have changed a bit. 
This piece is a nice form too. Very nice lines

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 19, 2014)

I love it!!!!! You did a Great job! !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Norm192 (Sep 20, 2014)

Awesome piece! First class job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 20, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Barry - Hats off man - thats another home run. I'm with Cruz on the walnut combo, but you did the walnut so well it almost looks like copper, so Its a win for me. If you have anymore FBE or a very dry piece of something similar, rough turn and hollow it and send it to me to stabilize. When you get it back final turn it then finish it. I did one piece of FBE as an experiment and I absolutely loved it. Several opinions exist but I think stabilizing stops or really minimizes FBE changing colors with exposure to sunlight. Its been in a window for around a year now and doesn't seem to have changed a bit.
> This piece is a nice form too. Very nice lines


Thanks Scott, and thanks for the offer, what is the max diameter you can fit into your chamber?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 20, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Scott, and thanks for the offer, what is the max diameter you can fit into your chamber?


12" is max diameter. It take a tomb of resin to fill that one. My smaller chamber is 7" diameter. Just PM when you decide on a piece


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks Scott. On the subject of fading, the lady who runs a gallery I'm in, suggested trying a product called "Superfrog" as a UV protectant. She is a painter and a professional mural artist and uses the product to keep her outdoor art from fading. The product was designed to protect outdoor signage and banners typically printed on vinyl. She says it's the best stuff out there. I'm going to do a test on some FBE and paduak (if I can find some) one piece coated, one uncoated, leave them in the sun a few days, and compare them. The other question is if it is a decent finish, will have to test that too. I will post the results. This is the product:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2014)

Barry you like that Superfrog for obvious reasons.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MikeMD (Sep 22, 2014)

Okay, everyone, READ CAREFULLY!!!

I was very intrigued by this Superfrog thing. So, I did some research (with some help), and found this out.

Just read the entire PDF on Superfrog Frog Juice Clear 7000, then called their tech support. Here is what I got out of the conversation:

This stuff will certainly help with the flame in FBE from fading. But it won't stop it completely (especially if in direct sunlight for extended periods)...but for what we do, it seems like it would give great protection.

You can apply as a 'soak in finish', meaning 1-2 coats and that will still give some UV protection, but not as much as with a build up finish (multiple coats getting all shiny). 

You *don't *have to sand between coats, it bonds more like a lacquer than a poly.

It *IS* waterbased.

It is* NOT* food safe. There are no catalysts in it, so in the realm of things that 'could possibly happen', there is a chance it may become 'active' due to some external scenario (heat, chemical introduction, whatever). 

So, this would likely be best for hollow forms and other 'art'. *Not bowls to be used.*

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for checking it out Mike! So far in my little test, I haven't been able to tell much of a difference, but I only applied a single coat... Edit, after looking at the info on the can, and reading the MSDS on one of the websites that sells it, I'm dubious about it being water based, it contains mineral spirits and acetate, and mineral spirits is the recommended thinner, and lots of cautions about flammability and harmful vapors. When I was surfing around researching it, I saw a mention of it being waterbased too, but I just don't get it.....


----------



## MikeMD (Sep 27, 2014)

Barry, I'm scratching my head about that, too. I've seen both that it is water based AND that it has what you saw in it. Can't be both, can it?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

I'd call the company and ask them.


----------



## MikeMD (Sep 28, 2014)

Funny...I did. I don't remember the entire conversation, though I know he said it isn't food safe (or at least that when it cures, it is/might be, but that excessive heat or other influences might make it 'active' again.) And since just about everything I turn 'could' be used for food, I think I'll avoid it. If all you turn is hollow forms and other art that won't be used for food in any way, I don't see why you wouldn't try/use it. But a call to the company to find out exactly what it is and isn't is probably a good idea.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 28, 2014)

Yea, I will probably give it a try, the MSDS sheet tells all the ingredients in it if you can understand it, personally I don't care if it's water based or not.... as long as it works, I just found it curious....


----------



## cdrewferd (Oct 1, 2014)

That is absolutly beautiful. Great work.


----------

